

Ask HN: Practice code review on me? - michaelrbock

Hi,<p>I am currently studying &amp; implementing different classic data structures and algorithms. I was wondering if someone who wanted to practice doing code reviews would be interested in doing a code review of what I have so far (Lists in Java, Merge Sort in Python).<p>Link to code: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;michaelrbock&#x2F;data-structs-and-algos<p>Email: michael AT michaelrbock DOT com<p>Thanks.
======
wasd
I'm not sure if you got any feed back on this but I would advise you to check
out:

[http://codereview.stackexchange.com/](http://codereview.stackexchange.com/)

I would personally love to do it but I probably need someone take a second
glance at my work too ;)

